# What to Give My Hedgie As Treats?



## bnk28 (Dec 19, 2010)

I want to give her something as a treat, like vegetables or fruits but am not sure if there's certain ones that are a no go. I'm going to try giving her chicken and maybe a hard boiled egg in a little bit but was wondering if someone could tell me, or give me a link, to a list of ok veggies and fruits to give her. 

Thanks!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a list of things that are toxic:

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=40

Here, we have had success with cooked chicken and cooked egg (no seasonings,) sweet potato, mealworms, crickets and bananas. Sometimes they will eat a little plain yogurt, other times they want nothing to do with it.

My hedgies are very picky and won't eat other fruits and vegetables, but you can try cooked peas, broccoli, zucchini, carrots, apples, watermelon, blueberries.

Good luck!


----------



## Lloydarcher (Dec 23, 2010)

This is generally a good post on what is and isn't good for them.

http://www.hedgehogheadquarters.com/secure/treats.htm

Hedgehogs are like humans in the way that no 2 hedgehogs like/dislike the same things, so don't be afraid to give your little one different stuff to see what is best for him/her. Just remember to feed in moderation.

Sometimes they won't eat something right away but turn out later to love it. My hedgie Lulu would never eat mealworms, but once I rubbed 1 or 2 on her nose she got the smell of it and understood it was a yummy treat.

If you do decide to give your hedgie some new treats, I would be interested in hearing which he/she likes best.

EDIT: That post above is great as well. Was trying to find one within the forums, but was too lazy to check a bunch of posts lol


----------



## bnk28 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for those two links, they were both great! Last night I tried mealworms, carrot, chicken and apple with her. She tried a nibble of everything, but the only thing she completely ate was the mealworms.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

bnk28 said:


> Thanks for those two links, they were both great! Last night I tried mealworms, carrot, chicken and apple with her. She tried a nibble of everything, but the only thing she completely ate was the mealworms.


Just to let you know, when offering new treats, it's better to wait a few days between treats just to make sure she doesn't have any reaction from it. Say, you offered mealworms today for the first time, wait a few days to offer something different, that way you'll be able to tell if the mealworm had any effect on her tummy. 

Yeah, mealworms are a hit :lol:


----------

